
How to set up a React project without flipping tables - tacon
https://8thlight.com/blog/rabea-gleissner/2017/05/26/how-to-set-up-a-react-project.html
======
acemarke
I do find it interesting how some people feel they need to understand every
bit of config and setup with Webpack and Babel before they feel comfortable
moving on to React itself. The point of Create-React-App is to abstract over
that process so you _don't_ have to worry about it, at least not right away.
Apparently there's a certain subset of devs out there that isn't comfortable
moving on until they know exactly what's going on under the hood. That's fine,
it's just a lot more rare :)

For everyone else, Create-React-App is absolutely the way to go for getting
started with React. Focus on learning React first, and worry about learning
build configs later.

------
rhapsodic
Psst, hey, wanna be a "thought leader" in the tech field? Get out in front of
the masses and start bashing React for being the overly-complex, bloated,
tangled mess of overkill that it is. If you wait until everyone else is doing
it, it will be too late. You'll be a follower, not a leader.

(And lest anyone misinterpret my intention, I'm not saying that's what the
author of TFA is doing.)

